# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  งานโรเนียว เช่าเครื่องถ่าย ต้องที่นี่ 78bestcopy

## 78bestcopy

*รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน//เอกสารอบรม
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก
รับโรเนียวเอกสารในราคาพิเศษ หน้าละ     0.25  สตางค์
ถ่ายเอกสารราคาหน้าละ   0.35  สตางค์
มีบริการเข้าเล่ม สันเทป สันห่วง สันกาว บริการเย็บชุด เจาะรู
พับ เข้าแฟ้ม เคลือบเอกสารทุกขนาด
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์หน้าละ 4 บาท
ปริ้นสีเลเซอร์ เต็มหน้า หน้าละ 7บาท
ปริ้นขาว-ดำหน้าละ 1 บาท

และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก

-งานโรเนียว             พิเศษ!!!      0.18* สต. 
-งานถ่ายเอกสาร      พิเศษ!!!      0.23* สต.

 พร้อมทั้งให้บริการงานพิมพ์ปริ้นท์  เลเซอร์ขาว-ดำ หน้าละ 1 บาท
 ปริ้นท์เลเซอร์สีเริ่มต้นที่  4 บาท     รับเข้าเล่มสันกาว สันเทป สันห่วง 

	 บริการส่งฟรี    (ยอดรวม 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป) 
และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

*ลูกค้าท่านใดสนใจ ราคานี้ โทรเข้ามาสอบ ถามก่อนได้

----------


## 78bestcopy

*ทำใบปลิว//ใบกฐินผ้าป่า//หนังสือสวดมนต์//คู่มือการใช้การสอน
เอกสารอบรม// แบบฟอร์ม ใบงาน ISO ใบผ่านเข้า-ออก

-งานโรเนียว             พิเศษ!!!      0.18* สต. 
-งานถ่ายเอกสาร      พิเศษ!!!      0.23* สต.

 พร้อมทั้งให้บริการงานพิมพ์ปริ้นท์  เลเซอร์ขาว-ดำ หน้าละ 1 บาท
 ปริ้นท์เลเซอร์สีเริ่มต้นที่  4 บาท     รับเข้าเล่มสันกาว สันเทป สันห่วง 

	 บริการส่งฟรี    (ยอดรวม 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป) 
และบริการเช่าเครื่องถ่ายเอกสารรายเดือน ซ่อม เติมหมึกฟรี
ตลอดระยะเวลาการเช่า  เริ่มต้นที่ 1000 บาท
และยังจำหน่ายอะไหล่ หมีกเครื่องถ่ายเอกสาร กระดาษถ่ายเอกสารทุกขนาด 
บริการรับ - ส่งฟรี ยอด 1,000 บาทขึ้นไป ในกรุงเทพฯและปริมณฑล และขนส่งในต่างจังหวัด 
เพื่อเพิ่มความสะดวกรวดเร็วในการรับงาน โดยการ
ส่งต้นฉบับทาง mail:saichol_c@yahoo.com
facebook: เบสก๊อบปี้ เเอนด์ เซอร์วิส

สอบถามรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติม
โทร: 02-5191787    02-9461310  ,084-5520001 , 080-9051350
line id : 78best
www.78bestcopy.com
http://map.longdo.com/p/A100771
www.facebook.com/78best
*

*ลูกค้าท่านใดสนใจ ราคานี้ โทรเข้ามาสอบ ถามก่อนได้

----------

